# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Dianabol from Romania?

## Body

My spotter just told me he ordered some D-bol from Romania. He says it's called Naposim and comes in bottles with 100 pills/btl at a potency of 5mg/pill. Is anybody familiar with this "Naposim"? If so, what should it look like? Thanks.

----------


## shane85

theres lots of pics of naposim on here....naposim comes in packs of 20 though 2 pops of 10....never seen bottles of 100 but maybe thats how your source is getting it shipped to him

----------


## dizzle

Naposims are one of the best dbols out there, but I've only seen them in Blister packs or loose tabs when you buy a lot.

----------


## tonka

never seen em in bottles but the ones i reicieved were white... tonka

----------


## barbarian

sounds tasty

----------


## BIGPAP

took the same one, they re called bionabol, and the bottle cap has a thingy u pull, like on the orange juice bottles.

----------


## Redhat93

I got the Terapia Naposim Metandienonum in the blister pack. 5mg white pills. Im in my second week. First week, starting getting headaches, theyve subsided now. I have also gained 3-4 pounds at 20mg a day.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

bro this is how napozim terapia shoud look like....

----------


## MichaelCC

better pictures you can find also here:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=173454

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Looks good.

----------


## bigroman

Naposim on photo, exp. 07/2007 is fake which was made in Czech republic

----------


## powerbodybuilder

How the FU*K do you know?

----------


## bigroman

Sorry for my english.
Look for some little diferent on blister between fake/07.2007/ and original.
All of them bigger dealers in Slovakia and Czechia know this fake.
For this reason, producer of this fake start exporting to west europa.

----------


## MichaelCC

> Sorry for my english.
> Look for some little diferent on blister between fake/07.2007/ and original.
> All of them bigger dealers in Slovakia and Czechia know this fake.
> For this reason, producer of this fake start exporting to west europa.


I'm interesting, where are these "little diferences". Can you post pictures of original one for comparison?? Not only me, but I think many people on this forum want to know it. 
I'm sure you have the real one ...

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

Bigroman i think that you dont know what you are talking about.i have post that as original and not as fake.....that means that its original.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I dont think bigroman knows what the fu*k he is talking about.

----------


## bigroman

Terapia made 2 naposim, the first/metandienona/ is for home market and second is made and exporting to Moldavia/metandienonum/.
The fake was made by the exporting naposim.
1.Look at relief on original blister- its deeper like on fake
2.fake-number of exp. are pressed not on end of blister
3.original paper box has many little diferent likes fake. 
Napo with exp.07.2007 on photo is fake.
Napo on second photo is ok.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

sow you mena that i gor an seald box of napo original box weed fake blister?is that it...
bro you relly dont know what you are talking about.....

----------


## MichaelCC

> Terapia made 2 naposim, the first/metandienona/ is for home market and second is made and exporting to Moldavia/metandienonum/.
> The fake was made by the exporting naposim.
> 1.Look at relief on original blister- its deeper like on fake
> 2.fake-number of exp. are pressed not on end of blister
> 3.original paper box has many little diferent likes fake. 
> Napo with exp.07.2007 on photo is fake.
> Napo on second photo is ok.


I'm interesting, why do you think so - you know this Czech FAKERs or you are one of them? How can you tell - they are FAKEd in Czech? Maybe these fake are made in Romania direct in factories. Have you been tested this naposim? It's very easy to say "it's fake" by blisters. And what happened, if someone post original naposim with expiracy 7/2007 ??? You will write him - it's fake, becasue of expiracy is 7/2007 ? Maybe 7/2007 naposim was made for Romanian market, not for export. I remembered the time, there was 2 different kinds of Omandren (pink and green) and both was real, even they were def. different. Also I remembered the time, there was 2 different kinds of winny (zambon) tablets (blisters) - they were both REAL, but some realy "clever" guys was trying to tell us, that the new designed Zambon winny is fake, because they had a lot of old winny presentation at home, and didn't know how to sell it. Also I saw a lot of real NILE sustanon , and every amp had different high - I cannot say it's fake becasue of this diferent amp. height. I was in egypt several times, and saw it at my own eyes - different amps height is nothing special. 
Last thing - BD 10ml ampules has diferent "cap" color every time I see it. Even on the internet you can find many kinds of them. BUT, I cannot say it's fake because of different "cap" color - ask SeaJ or DutchBB for the info about that.

----------


## bigroman

Maryland.... your napo is ok.
MichaelCC, your napo is shit fake!!!!! Shot your dealer!
Yes, Me sell this fake.
Sorry guys, but factory likes jurox, eurochem, b.m.pharm, b.dragon, lika labs etc. DONT LEGAL EXIST!!!
All of them are producing in Russia, Ukraine, Czechia.
End exporting to W.Europa and USA for ,,stupid clients,,
To MichaelCC-Romania is not Egypt.
Watch the www.terapia.com
Naposim is exporting to Moldavia.
For example-In Hughada this summer you can buy primo, enanthate and sustanon , but for 80% is fake. If you wont 100% garante, buy only in Cairo from famous pharmacy.
Sorry, but its very comedy waching your conversation about napo. HOWG

----------


## MichaelCC

> Maryland.... your napo is ok.
> MichaelCC, your napo is shit fake!!!!! Shot your dealer!
> Yes, Me sell this fake.
> Sorry guys, but factory likes jurox, eurochem, b.m.pharm, b.dragon, lika labs etc. DONT LEGAL EXIST!!!
> All of them are producing in Russia, Ukraine, Czechia.
> End exporting to W.Europa and USA for ,,stupid clients,,
> To MichaelCC-Romania is not Egypt.
> Watch the www.terapia.com
> Naposim is exporting to Moldavia.
> ...


OK bro - I'll shot my supplier, and start to take the same "shit" from you :-) What a change...:-)
As for Egypt - I know, it's not same like in Romania. 
In Egypt there is a lot of fakes, but not only in Hurghada. Same fakes you can buy in Cairo too. 
You are right about products like Primo, Enanthate, .. I saw in Cairo Shering Primobolan , but there was missing one "O" in the name, so it's name was PRIMBOLAN - stupid fakers :-). What a pity I didn't buy it :-)

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

IMHO, I don't see the difference.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

They both look REAL to me.

----------


## hydroP

I'm not saying either is fake but I see what he is talking about....on each end of the blister where the #'s are stamped is different print. It could be true as it seems most of the euro gear floating around is fake these days. 

And why would you all make fun of this guys English? just wrong, like a bunch of kids.....did you think that english might not be his 1st language.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Who is making fun of his English??

----------


## bigroman

napo exp.07/2007 contains 1,5-1,8mg of metandienon
anabol of b.dragons cont. 2-2,2mg
ask for me, the best metandienon in europa market is poland metanabol and I never seen fake of this

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Do you have a test to back this up?

----------


## MichaelCC

> Do you have a test to back this up?


yes, that's true - we need more. We need some proof of your words. 
As for your poland metanabol - you wrote some threads ago, that you are selling this "shit FAKE" naposim (7/2007), so why do you think now, we can trust your metanabol is REAL one ??

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> napo exp.07/2007 contains 1,5-1,8mg of metandienon
> anabol of b.dragons cont. 2-2,2mg
> ask for me, the best metandienon in europa market is poland metanabol and I never seen fake of this


I'm sure British Dragon people who love to chim in on this one. Their products have been top notch on lab tests.

----------


## hydroP

> Who is making fun of his English??


this guy was


> sow you mena that i gor an seald box of napo original box weed fake blister?is that it...
> bro you relly dont know what you are talking about.....

----------


## powerbodybuilder

None of this kind of shit should go on here. Lots of us are not from English speaking countries.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> this guy was


No he wasn't. English is not his first language. I have spoken with him before so I can personally vouch for him.

----------


## juicy_brucy

My hair is falling out, and it ain't from the juice. Both those pics looked real to me.
Nuff said.

----------


## taint

any new info on this? is the "methandienonum" version legit or isnt it?

----------


## anabolic_ro

i'm from romania....the place were this steroid is produce.......i buy this morning from the local pharmacy one of that little met pot.......

this is 100% original......you can by sure (sorry for the low quality pic...is made with my mobile phone.....)

----------


## Seajackal

Welcome aboard anabolic_ro! Thanks for the pic bro!

----------


## boosted_body

I got the exact same stuff! The Naposim dbols. Shit is real. not fake.  :1hifu:

----------


## Gaul

if naposim was on the third place 5 years ago after the russian dbols and pink thai anabol, now naposim is the best in my opinion. dbols arent produced, methanabol from BD being a ug lab is underdosed many times (thats why I think its fair to be sold cheaper by all the sources)

naposim is more expensive **$ but it is worth the money. go for it!  :Smilie: 

EDIT: No prices posted you know the prices...keep it good to you no hints for
scammers. Thanks buddy!  :Smilie:

----------


## MichaelCC

agree with you "Gaul" - naposim is the best compromise between price and quality nowadays. Some people are thinking BIONABOl (Bulgaria) or METANABOL (poland) are better, but the are very expensive if you compare it with napos, so I think it's not worth of this price.
BTW - edit your last comment about $ price - it's not allowed ...

----------


## Seajackal

> agree with you "Gaul" - naposim is the best compromise between price and quality nowadays. Some people are thinking BIONABOl (Bulgaria) or METANABOL (poland) are better, but the are very expensive if you compare it with napos, so I think it's not worth of this price.
> *BTW - edit your last comment about $ price - it's not allowed ...*


Big Mike that's why I like you bro, you're always policing this while I'm not
around good example to be followed by other old members.  :Clapping Hands:

----------

